# Preseason Game 2: Thunder vs Heat (10/8 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, October 8th, 2010 | 8:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBAtv*








*vs*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Obviously no D-Wade for this game. Good to hear though that he will be making the trip with the team for this 2 game trip.

I'm sure we'll see House, Z, Jamaal and Juwan this game while Pittman, P-Bev, JJ and Mason Jr get little to no time.

Hoping for no injuries. That's about it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'd say we'll see Eddie and Big Z, although im skeptical as to whether Jamaal will make the cut.

I see a role for PBev, and the staff are high on Da'Sean.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I am a Hasbrouck fan but after seeing PBev up close last night he really is hustling to get a spot out there. He was good at defense but sucked offensively but who needs offense from PBEv right?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Exactly Reef. Seeing him pick guys up full court, you can really picture what this team can do defensively with him out there alongside Wade, LeBron, Bosh, and UD/Jor-El.

Da'Sean may force Spo to give him a role when healthy. This is almost an exaggeration of the type of NBA team that fits his skills the best. A Wade, Miller, Butler, 'Bron, Bosh line-up would move the ball extremely well and burn defenses with drives, kickouts, and open j's. All of those guys can "get their own," too. I'm highly anticipating Butler getting healthy. He has a lot of conditioning to do when he does get cleared, however, so I'm not expecting much this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like Mario may get the start. That would be a way to get the KC fans on our side. Start the Kansas Jayhawk Hero 

Too bad we wont see DQ tomorrow night. He's out with a concussion according to Ira



> IraHeatBeat Concussion sustained last week during camp to keep Thunder's Daequan Cook out Friday against former Heat teammates (the ones that remain).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eddie House will also sit this one out, and possibly be out for 2 more weeks.


> The Heat also learned this week that House likely won't be cleared by doctors to play for about two weeks. House is in the final stages of recovering from June shoulder surgery, but he had a minor setback last week in training camp and did not play Tuesday against Detroit.
> 
> House said he visited with a doctor Tuesday and was still a couple of weeks away from being cleared. The surgery four months ago was to repair a torn left labrum and bruise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm actually very excited for this game.. I can't wait until the real games start


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I like having P-Bev on the roster as a utility point guard. He can be valuable in 5 minute spurts here or there to really lay on the full court press along with Wade/Lebron.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

PBev is a ball hawk defensively with an adequate handle. I think he should make the Heat strictly on his defensive talents alone


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Starting tonight will be Mario, Miller, Lebron, Bosh and Joel.

Spo also said that Big Z will be the 1st big C off the bench and that Kenny Hasbrouck will get minutes at PG.

Arroyo has "general soreness" and may not play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ah, the ol "general soreness" trick.

Looks like we'll be seeing some PBev - Smithi just went from 6 to midnight


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

*"General Soreness"*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo officially out with a sore groin.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh with 2 straight J's


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J by Mike


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio2Mike for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller for 3333

nice find by Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh's J is so money.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller2LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice jam by LBJ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Not much defense by the Heat so far, Thunder scoring at will


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not a great start, especially defensively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D's been really bad to start this game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is getting owned by Westbrook


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Mario


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good finish Rio


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not a fair matchup with a hobbled Chlamers and ultra-athletic Westbrook. 

Nice hook by Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hasbrouck in for Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-29 OKC after 1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Durant's handle looks a little suspect if Lebron gets in his face. He nearly turned it over like 3 times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ in for the Thunder

Z in for the Heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Did I just see Wayne Simien in the building? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, nice move by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the **** was that JJ?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James Jones with his best Gilbert Arenas impression


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hasbrouck is having a horrible game so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ 2-2 from 3 now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by UD

Another good game for UD so far. 10pts 6rbs.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice catch and finish by UD in traffic, he usually struggles with that


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron doin work in the post


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron at PG right now.

nice stretch for the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron to Bosh for the J


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Miller and Bosh are unbelievable shooters


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-52 Miami at the half

Miami at just 50% for the half. OKC at just under 40%.

Much better D since going down 9 early in that 1st quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It was Wayne Simien


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel Anthony is an exceptionally terrible rebounder.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again. makes it look easy

Miller for 333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is just sick, how is this guy our third option


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is dominating right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bosh again! 

23pts for Bosh now on 10-15


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris' J is a thing of beauty. Gonna be huge here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with 13pts 7asts 5rbs. Close to that triple double.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Kenny.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damnit, that alley to Lebron would have been nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Empty minutes for Joel once again.

Miller gets the roll.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, we are tearing apart the second best team in the west in our second game, and without Wade. Yes, it's preseason, but you could tell the Thunder really want it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron now 2 assists and 4 rebounds away from a triple double. If he gets minutes in the 4th quarter, he might get it.

Gotta be impressed with the D Miami is now playing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah the defense started out bad but has gone into lockdown mode.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beverley on Westbrook, looking forward to this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is P-Bev's time to shine. The only way he can make this team is with his D. Well, here's his shot at slowing Westbrook down...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL, Miller misses three straight and P-Bev gets all of the offensive boards


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally!

4 possessions, 4 3's and the last one goes in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Boom!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is a ****ing tank. Jesus :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Man, if only Beverley could play even a LITTLE bit of offense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

87-71 Miami after 3

Great quarter for the Heat. Heat outscore OKC 32-19.

Heat holding OKC to 35%


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Man, if only Beverley could play even a LITTLE bit of offense


Seriously. But he's a keeper for me right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is done for the night. He's got the ice packs on already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzzzzz


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bev is too hesitant driving to the rim. Seems to be afraid of getting blocked and always looking for the pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z with the tip in.

Z is looooong.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z and UD done for the night. Big Pitt in now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team without Wade looks like a better version of the 66 win Cleveland team. It is going to be really interesting to see how they work everyone into the offense once he comes back. I am slightly concerned it will be a bit of a mess to start the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

P-Bev
Hasbrouck
Mason Jr
Randolph
Pittman

I'm having flashbacks to '07 :laugh:

This lineup is gonna lose this game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I blame all of this on Shavlik Randolph


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This lineup is ****ing horrible. Wow.

They've almost by themselves managed to bring the overall shooting percentage of the team down by 10% in just a quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 103-96

It was nowhere near that close though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Good for me in this game:

-Defense. Held OKC to 35%. Durant got to the free throw line a lot, but when Lebron was in he went 3-11. 
-Chris Bosh is making it look so easy right now. That mid range J is automatic.
-Lebron is still Lebron.
-Z was very active. 3 offense rebounds and a couple of putback baskets. 
-UD was great once again. 15pts on 4-6, 9rbs. Bosh and UD are gonna be a great PF combo.
-Mike Miller with 15/4/4. His BBall IQ is great.
- Out rebounded OKC 47-31
- doubled up OKC in points in the paint. And this is without D-Wade. I can only imagine how we'll pound some teams this season.

the not so good(wont say bad)

- Gave up way too many free throws. That kept OKC in the game early on.
- 5-23 from 3. Mike Miller was 3-10 from 3 alone. This is a little bit skewed because of the 3 in a row he took on those 3 P-Bev offensive rebounds. But I trust that he'll make a better %.
-Westbrook was getting anywhere he wanted for a while there. PG D is still a concern.
- 0pts, 1rb, 1to, 3blks in 22 minutes. Come on Joel. You gotta do more than that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> This team without Wade looks like a better version of the 66 win Cleveland team. It is going to be really interesting to see how they work everyone into the offense once he comes back. I am slightly concerned it will be a bit of a mess to start the season.


I've had sporadic concerns about this, but despite Dwyane sometimes choking the offense over the past couple of years, and intermittently ruining its flow, he's shown he can be great at simply fitting in and scoring in cracks, a la Team USA and All-Star games. In his MVP All-Star performance he took less shots than Bron but was more efficient and scored more points. Efficiency is his game under limited touches. I think he'll be OK.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel gets some ugly stats but I am sure he is a huge contributor to our overall team defense. At least, I hope so. I'm going to make it a point to watch him very closely on defense next time. He does need to rebound better though and stop flailing around so damn much.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He contests and changes a lot of shots. It definitely helps our overall defense, especially with three gambling stars. He really seems allergic to rebounding when you watch him, though. It seems he can only track the ball when it's in someone's hands.

Randolph sucks really bad. Where's Howard, injured?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smooth














































Starting to sink in yet?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Only a little, still not all there 

Bosh could well lead the league in FG% this year. These past 2 games have got to be the easiest 20 pt games he's ever had...and they were without DWade out there with him.

I didnt get to see the 2nd half, but looks like we turned the D up. 

I am concerned a little about Joel, but if he's contributing to the team D and blocking shots, he may just be boxing guys out and letting Lebron and CB1 get the boards. Whatever, as long as we win. Still - Big Z put up better stats in 13 minutes than Joel has in 2 games.

How was Mario tonight? Stats wise doesnt look so flash. Get abused by Westbrook?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Amen on the still not there. It still feels like LeBron is playinga n extended practical joke on us, masquerading in our uniform. 

Bosh is even better with the j than I thought. I still contend I would've been thrilled moving forward with just he and Dwyane. These first two games have really solidified that. He looks like a GREAT 2nd-option. What kind of 3rd will he be with such a dynamic and dominant wing duo leading the way?

And there's something I just like about Beverley. Despite a total lack of offensive game besides his decent handle and passing ability, he seems to make way more of a mark on the game and his presence felt than Hasbrouck, for one. He's athletic, constant energy and very tough with good instincts tracking the ball for rebounds and loose balls. I feel like he'll grow into a solid NBA player and show a decent offensive game when comfortable and confident.

Pitt didn't get to show much tonight, but did anyone else feel like he consistently got the better of Aldrich in their physical battles? So far that's Monroe and Aldrich he's out-muscled/physicaled. I can't wait to see where this kid is in 3-4 years.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So, wait, is it track suits at home and shooting shirts on the road? I don't get why the track suits wouldn't be white then...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Bosh again thrived despite the Heat have little of its offense installed.
> 
> "We're just playing out of movement," Bosh said. "Most of the time, we're just going to be out there reading off each other."
> 
> ...


So two games in a row of shooting over 50%(I aint counting in that dreadful 4th where no regulars played)and over 100 points, and still not much of the offense has been installed. That is pretty scary to think what they'll be doing once they actually start game planning.










Has Lebron always worn the thigh pads like Wade?

Lebron should go with a white sleeve and white shoes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah LeBron has worn those for awhile, too. It's a franchise player thing.

Regarding the shooting sleeve, that appears to be a Heat restriction. LeBron wore a white one in Cleveland at home, and Dwyane always wears a white one when he can outside of the Heat (Team USA.) Clearly he'd wear one here if he could, but prior to this year, it has seemed as though the Heat had a rule that any items worn in addition to the uniform must be black (i.e. sweat bands, sleeves, ankle bracers, etc.). LeBron was able to get around the black-only headband one because he's LeBron, allowing other players to wear white sweatbands too (Bosh and Miller have been.) I guess a white shooting sleeve is pushing it. Unfortunate, though, because it would look way better, hah. Last year we didn't break out the white shoes until the regular season started. Maybe they're saving some aesthetic updates for this reg season. Black socks on the road would be nice.

And the whole team wore black shoes pretty much today. For some reason teams always do that on the road, even when in their home whites.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

But yeah, I'm thrilled with how well we're playing. It's so easy to see how much better we could look, too, which is scary. I can't wait for this to really get rolling.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, so far so good - albeit after 2 preseason games.

Like you Jace, hoping for some 'aesthetic' updates when regular season starts.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Damnnn, that black Heat shirt is nice!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Patrick Beverley is leaving me feeling vindicateded. Patrick Beverley, thy name is "Vindicator".


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, Smithi strikes again. Let's see what Jarvnado can do next year when Howard likely steps aside.


----------

